# Modifier code ASCII des touches elles memes.



## didick41 (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

Voila... j'utilise mon clavier apple normalement, plus un pavé numérique à l'autre bout de la piece que je voudrai modifier (il me sert à controler mon logiciel sequenceur depuis ma batterie electronique, et je n'ai pas la place de mettre un clavier sans fil tout betemment, c'est quand meme assez shadok)

Y'a t'il un moyen de modifier le code ASCII du pavé numérique (c'est a dire le code qu'envoie la touche elle meme) pour transformer 1 2 3 et 4 en F1 F2 F3 et F4 ????
Et sans que cela modifie les touches numériques du clavier apple.... ????

A+


----------



## victorpelusa (8 Juin 2008)

Voici un link qui traite de ce sujet et qui explique comment faire... Ca te sera sans doute utile.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217069&highlight=remapper+clavier+macbook

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217069&highlight=remapper+clavier+macbook


----------

